# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  automatic on-off switch 4 diesel..

## koifishlover

Hi all, ada yg tau ga yah, udh ada blum sih. Saklar otomat utk nyalain diesel kalo mati lampu ?
Thx..

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koifishlover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

> Originally Posted by benhur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by arnoldwisbowo
> 
> ...


Pak, denyo saya masih pake mesin yg harus dipanasin dulu sebelum di stater, kalau pake ats yg punya denyo harga berapa ya, tolong saya di pm ya thanks

----------

